# 2013 Dixie Jon Boat Anglers Schedule



## bsanders (Jan 19, 2013)

2/16 Black Shoals
3/2   Fort Yargo
3/16 Bear Creek
3/30 Varner
4/13 Stone Mountain
4/27 Cedar Creek
5/11 Hard Labor Creek
5/25 Fort Yargo
6/8   Bear Creek
6/22 Varner
7/6   Black Shoals
7/20 Bear Creek
8/3   Fish Off


----------



## bsanders (Jan 19, 2013)

Open to a few more teams for the season. Teams will be finalized by Black shoals, Feb 16th. And after we are thru for the year, the top 6 teams will qualify to compete in the North GA Brawl which will be us, SWAT, BANG, and West GA for bragging rights at Stone mountain in October. Should be a fantastic year and I'm really excited about the schedule!


----------



## Steve78 (Jan 20, 2013)

Have you guys got a website??


----------



## bsanders (Jan 20, 2013)

yes. www.dixiejonboatanglers.blogspot.com
but its not updated yet. will be hopefully this week sometime.


----------



## buckblaster47 (Jan 21, 2013)

Do I have I attend every tournament ? Me and my buddie want to do it for fun but there are two dates for sure I can't make it


----------



## bsanders (Jan 21, 2013)

nope thats up to you. we do have a 50 pt bonus for the teams that do compete in every tourney.


----------



## wwright713 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey brian When did this north ga brawl come up and did southern or high voltage get an invite? Just wondering to see if we were and it was turned down or if we weren't to see if we could be.


----------



## Steve78 (Jan 21, 2013)

wwright713 said:


> Hey brian When did this north ga brawl come up and did southern or high voltage get an invite? Just wondering to see if we were and it was turned down or if we weren't to see if we could be.


op2:


----------



## bsanders (Jan 21, 2013)

Keep your popcorn. No drama will come out of this. Just pure simple fun, the way it should be. That's the only comment that you will get out of Dixie. And that's a big period.


----------



## wwright713 (Jan 22, 2013)

Yep that's the truth I was just wondering. Thanks!


----------



## bsanders (Jan 22, 2013)

You bet.


----------



## bsanders (Jan 22, 2013)

Not being a smart butt, but my name is Brandon not Brian. Just clarifying.


----------



## wwright713 (Jan 22, 2013)

Ten-four. Brandon not being a smart butt, but why would southern or high voltage (the two premier fishing clubs in the state) not be invited to a GA championship? Just asking


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 23, 2013)

For bragging rights, not a championship.


----------



## wwright713 (Jan 23, 2013)

Ten four for bragging rights. Same thing!


----------



## wwright713 (Jan 23, 2013)

Don't sweat it good fishing to everyone!


----------



## bsanders (Jan 24, 2013)

Guys and gals go to the website and go to the registration page and print it off and have it filled out ready to go with your membership money($35) and that days tourney fee($25) total of $60. Cash only.


----------



## bsanders (Feb 8, 2013)

We have the roster final. I'm pretty sure I have talked to everyone involved and look forward to next Saturday at black shoals.


----------



## -Jason- (Feb 8, 2013)

Ready! See ya there


----------



## Edo (Feb 9, 2013)

is it late to join?


----------



## GIGLM9 (Feb 12, 2013)

SWAT is at Cedar Creek on 4/13.  One club is going to have to change that date or there won't be any room to fish.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Feb 12, 2013)

GIGLM9 said:


> SWAT is at Cedar Creek on 4/13.  One club is going to have to change that date or there won't be any room to fish.



op2:


----------



## bsanders (Feb 12, 2013)

Swat better be finding another lake to fish cause we ain't moving anything.............. Just messing around. They had their schedule done before we did. So Dixie wil swap the cedar creek tourney with stone mountain. Stone mountain on 4/13. Cedar creek on 4/27. I just checked the other clubs and didn't see anymore conflict with those dates.


----------



## 12mcrebel (Feb 15, 2013)

*Black Shoals*

Everybody be safe and good luck.


----------



## bsanders (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks Dan.


----------

